# Underground in Manchester



## derelicthunter (Dec 14, 2010)

history unknown to me enjoy the pics







 doubt it real a friend took the pic with out me



































 well need a new bulb lol





i hope you enjoy my first post 

derelicthunter


----------



## swanseamale47 (Dec 14, 2010)

Interesting post, a little more information would be nice, was it a building, sewer or what?


----------



## Nefariousink (Dec 14, 2010)

**



swanseamale47 said:


> Interesting post, a little more information would be nice, was it a building, sewer or what?



Dodge Hill maybe ?
definatly an underground site.


----------



## lazlo (Dec 14, 2010)

Cornbrook? 
Nice work getting in there!


----------



## Munchh (Dec 14, 2010)

Looks interesting mate. A couple of points for you to note though. Pics at 800 wide would be nice (these are too small) and info really can't be that difficult to come by. If you're really stuck, throw up a grid ref and/or PM someone for help.


----------



## theoss (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks like just the sort of place I could have a nosy at before the james gig saturday night.


----------



## ojay (Jan 20, 2011)

It's the Manchester & Salford Junction Canal


----------

